#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Top Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for Higher Education

## shivi.attitude

*'Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA
*
USA is known for its quality education and students all over the globe come here to study .
  Nearly 600,000 students from all over the world came to the United  States last year to study at both undergraduate and graduate levels. America offers the best courses in terms of education. There are more than 4,000 public and private colleges,  community colleges and universities in the USA,.

Let me take the opportunity to present some of the top and best universities in USA. These are ranked taking into consideration  the combination of parameters, like cost of tuition, room, board and  fees. Read on and pick one that fits your kitty the best!

*Rank
*
*Name
*
*Description
*
*University Statistics*

# 1
*Harvard University*

The oldest institution of higher learning in  the US, Harvard is one of the most prestigious universities in the  world, a position achieved through its rich history, escalating  influence, and tremendous educational wealth. Founded in 1636, Harvard  is the second best university in the United States and the world, due to  its world-class faculty, high-level research, state-of-the-art  facilities, and extensive learning opportunities. Ideally located in  Cambridge, Massachusetts, this esteemed university has over 21,000  students and 16,000 faculty and staff. 
Tuition Fee:$39,849
Total                                                                   Enrollment: 19,627                                                                  
Total Applicants:22,868 
Applicants Admitted:2,022
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 7%

# 2
*Princeton University
*
*Pr*inceton University is a private research university located in Princeton, New Jersey, United States. The school is one of the eight universities of the Ivy League.

Princeton provides undergraduate and graduate instruction in the humanities, social sciences, natural sciences, and engineering.
Tuition Fee:$37,000
Total Enrollment: 7,802
Total Applicants:18,942
Applicants Admitted:1,838
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate:9%

# 3
*Yale University*

Yale University is a private, Ivy League university located in New Haven, Connecticut, United States. Founded in 1701 in the Colony of Connecticut, the university is the third-oldest institution of higher education in the United States. Yale Law School is consistently ranked as the top law school in the United States, while the university is ranked among the top universities in the world.
Incorporated as the Collegiate School, the institution traces its roots to 17th-century clergymen who sought to establish a college to train clergy and political leaders for the colony. In 1718, the College was renamed Yale College to honor a gift from Elihu Yale, a governor of the British East India Company. In 1861, the Graduate School of Arts and Sciences became the first U.S. school to award the Ph.D
Tuition Fee:$40,500
Total Enrollment: 11,701
Total Applicants:21,101
Applicants Admitted:1,878 
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 8%

# 4
*Columbia University*


     Columbia University was founded in 1754 as King's College by royal  charter of King George II of England. It is the oldest institution of  higher learning in the state of New York and the fifth oldest in the  United States.

     In 1897, the university moved from Forty-ninth Street and Madison  Avenue, where it had stood for fifty years, to its present location on  Morningside Heights at 116th Street and Broadway. Seth Low, the  president of the University at the time of the move, sought to create an  academic village in a more spacious setting. Charles Follen McKim of  the architectural firm of McKim, Mead, and White modeled the new campus  after the Athenian agora. The Columbia campus comprises the largest  single collection of McKim, Mead & White buildings in existence.
Tuition Fee:$45,290
Total Enrollment:                                          22,283                        
Total Applicants:19,851
Applicants Admitted:            2,297 
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 10%

# 5
*University** of California Berkeley

*
University of  California Berkeley is the flagship institution of the University of  California. Founded in 1868, the university is sited in Berkeley,  California, with the campus spreading over bustling and beautiful 6,651  acres. Ranked as one of the top-notch universities across the world,  students have more than 300 undergraduate and graduate programs to  choose from, under 14 colleges and schools. These are College of Letters  & Science, Haas School of Business, College of Chemistry, Graduate  School of Education, College of Engineering, College of Environmental  Design, School of Information, Graduate School of Journalism, School of  Law, College of Natural Resources, School of Optometry, School of Public  Health, School of Social Welfare, and School of Public Policy, Richard  & Rhoda Goldman.
Tuition Fee:$37,704
Total Enrollment: 2,175
Total Applicants:3,597
Applicants Admitted:607
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate:13%

# 6
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*


Best known for engineering, science, and  management, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) was founded in  1861 and is ranked #1 educational institution both in the United States  and the world. The lush green campus, stretching over 168 acres, spreads  across the charming Charles River and Boston skyline. The university is  not just attractive for the impressive location, but also for the  quality of the academic programs offered. Situated in Cambridge,  Massachusetts, MIT has five schools and one college, comprising of 32  academic departments, namely, School of Architecture and Planning;  School of Engineering; School  of Humanities, Arts, and Social Sciences; Sloan School of Management;  School of Science; and Whitaker College of Health Science and  Technology. The university has about 10,000 students and 1,000 faculty  members and academic staff.
Tuition Fee:$40,732
Total Enrollment: 10,566                        
Total Applicants:12,445
Applicants Admitted:1,553
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 10%

# 7
*Stanford University*


Ever since Stanford  opened its doors in 1891, it has continued to prepare students for  leadership in todays competitive world. The third most influential and  selective university in the world, Stanford lies in the heart of the  Silicon Valley between San Francisco and San Jose, near Palo Alto,  California. With over 15,000 students and 2,000 faculty members, the  university has seven schools, namely, Stanford Graduate School of  Business, School of Earth Sciences, Stanford University School of  Education, Stanford Engineering, Stanford School of Humanities and  Sciences, Stanford Law School, and Stanford University School of  Medicine.
Tuition Fee:$40,569
Total Enrollment: 19,535                         
Total Applicants:23,958
Applicants Admitted:2,464
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 7%

# 8
*University Of Chicago*


 Located in the community of Hyde Park on Chicagos South Side, just 15  minutes from the city center, the University of Chicago is uniquely  positioned to contribute to, and draw from, the strength and diversity  of this world-class metropolis. We have also made an indelible mark on  the world at large. 

 The undergraduate program is known for its emphasis on critical thinking  and broad interdisciplinary exposure to the full range of intellectual  discovery. Our College classrooms have a reputation for being hotbeds of  exhilarating discourse. Discussions that start in the classroom often  move to the dormitory hall, to the lunch table, and into the community. A  Chicago education is a life-changing experience.
Tuition Fee:                                         $42,783                         
Total Enrollment: 12,781
Total Applicants:9,538
Applicants Admitted:3,670 
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate:19%

# 9
*University** of Pennsylvania

*
The  fourth oldest institution of higher education in the US, Pennsylvania,  popularly called Penn, is one of the best universities in the world.  Since its establishment in 1740, Penn has been continuously committed  towards excellence in scholarship, research, and service. With a student  body of more than 20,000, hailing from round the globe, the university  excels at providing national leaders in their respective fields. The  picturesque and bustling urban campus of Penn is located near the heart  of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. The university offers undergraduate and  graduate programs at College of Arts and Sciences, School of Engineering  and Applied Science, School of Nursing, The Wharton School, Annenberg  School for Communication, graduate School of Education, Law School,  School of Dental Medicine, Perelman School of Medicine, and others.
Tuition Fee:$42,098
Total Enrollment: 19,842
Total Applicants:22,645 
Applicants Admitted:3,628
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 13%

# 10
*Duke University*


Duke University is a private research university located in Durham,  North Carolina, United States. Founded by Methodists and Quakers in the  present day town of Trinity in 1838, the school moved to Durham in 1892.  In 1924, tobacco industrialist James B. Duke established The Duke  Endowment, at which time the institution changed its name to honor his  deceased father, Washington Duke.
Organized into two undergraduate and ten graduate and professional  schools, Duke's research expenditures topped $657 million in 2009,  placing it amongst the largest ten in the nation. In its 2012 edition,  U.S. News & World Report ranked the university's undergraduate  program 10th among national universities, while ranking the medical,  law, public affairs, nursing, and business graduate programs among the  top 12 in the United States. In the 2010 QS World University Rankings,  Duke ranked 14th worldwide. Competing in the Atlantic Coast Conference,  Duke's athletic teamsknown as the Blue Devilshave captured twelve  national championships, including four by its well-known men's  basketball team.
Tuition Fee:$41,958
Total Enrollment:14,983 
Total Applicants:18,159
Applicants Admitted:4,122
Fall 2010 Acceptance Rate: 16%





_If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_


















  Similar Threads: Can anyone suggest top universities and intake for spring in different universities for Master's degree in abroad? UK launches online education project, all set to challenge US universities Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------


## arjunthirumaran

thanks very much for the info

----------


## akshay.uppal

hello i am a frsher in DTU a.k.a DCE ..i wish to do MS in US now the question is how can i make my application super strong????

as in what all events should i participate n ?? what types of projects should i work on??

what type of internships should i find??

and at this level how should i work towards my aim???   plz help

----------

